# Auto tranny would not downshift throwing code P1767??



## soshiv (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey guys, has anyone any knowledge as to what could be the problem here... was driving along and the car started shifting really hard and the check engine light came on... i then noticed that the car was stuck in 4th gear (or some high gear) and would not downshift... took off from about 3 lights in 4th gear!! I got home and turned it off then after 30 minutes started it up and it started back in 1st and was shifting fine... code P1767 was thrown and according to the service manual it means "high and low reverse clutch solenoid valve"... any ideas what is wrong here? Any help greatly appreciated


----------



## Josh350 (Feb 26, 2008)

hmm maybe it just got hot. were you hot riding it before it started shifting funny?


----------



## HEATHE (Apr 15, 2006)

How many miles on the trans fluid?


----------

